# only the third and fourth fan speeds work...



## ewe200 (Aug 23, 2004)

I have a 99 Altima GLE, and the other day I noticed that the vent fan only works on the 3rd and 4th speeds. The a/c works fine, as there is cold air blowing when in 3rd or 4th, but 1st and 2nd do nothing. I checked fuses under the dashboard but they all seem fine. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i think for your year car, theres a resistor behind the glove box that controls the fan speeds. i know it is there for earlier year altimas. get out your haynes and find that resistor.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

its in the blower case, looks like its on the back side of the blower motor (firewall side)


----------

